# Fungal Infection



## BnD (Feb 1, 2012)

I am doing everything i can to save her...she got a fungal infection( white cottony build up all over gills, fins, mouth, belly) overnight last wednesday...started treatment thursday, and another on sat...she was almost dead on sat night, and by sun morning she was looking better, ledd white and swimming...she is still doing this, and still treating, but as of this am she has a swolen head and some serious reddening of her skin...i want to save her...what else can i do??... Treatment has been fungus cure, and pimafix...please help! she hasnt eaten in over a week, i have a feeder in there with her...she follows it but wont eat it...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What are your waterparameters at the moment ?
You could try methyl blue for medication, works good on fungus.


----------



## BnD (Feb 1, 2012)

memento said:


> What are your waterparameters at the moment ?
> You could try methyl blue for medication, works good on fungus.


water parameters really ok...thank you I will try it..should I stop the treatment I'm doing and use the methyl blue?. Tbe treatment I'm doing is done tomorrow...then I'm to do a water change...should I start tomorrow if possible...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

BnD said:


> water parameters really ok...thank you I will try it..should I stop the treatment I'm doing and use the methyl blue?. Tbe treatment I'm doing is done tomorrow...then I'm to do a water change...should I start tomorrow if possible...


"Really OK" means nothing... in case of disease, always try to be as accurate as possible.
Finish this cure as recommended, and than after the WC start dosing Methyl Blue as described.

For future reference, I have a diagnostic tool over here : http://home.telfort.nl/lucienbal/diagnosis.html
Hoping to update and expand that soon.


----------



## BnD (Feb 1, 2012)

so i have determined its a posibility the fungal treatment worked, as she looks clear of it..what i am now worried about is irritation from the treatment...i have done a 50% water change, and the water is still extremely green from it. What would anyone reccomend i do, as she is dying, she looks aweful and is freaking out. I cant watch her suffer What is more humane? To let nature take it's course, or is there a way to uthanize her to end this!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If the fungus is completely gone, add some active carbon into your filter.
It removes the remains of the medication.


----------



## BnD (Feb 1, 2012)

she didnt make it...first loss...and i hope it's tha last...Rip Fritzy <3...Thanks for the help!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mate...


----------

